# Wandering cows Spain



## Derekoak (Feb 11, 2022)

We are in Almeria. Away from the motorways there are many good wide one carriageway each direction roads which " normally" in Spain have a 90km/hrs speed limit. Over and over again We are meeting a reduction to 70 along with a sign signifying a cow with a significant udder. The terrain is terraced olives and almond trees, cows would do significant damage, so we have seen very few domesticated animals of any kind, only a few dogs and when we were way high in the mountains in scrub, on a rough track,  a herd of goats!
  Everything is too dry for dairying. If there were bovines they would be beef. I have yet to see any of them since France and the Pyrenees.
 I find being lied to much more irritating than just being told that the speed limit is reduced to 70 just because....


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 11, 2022)

Speed limits in Spain were reduced recently its a nightmare trying to work out what applies where.


----------



## n brown (Feb 11, 2022)

nearly ran into a bull one foggy night outside Burgos .he looked as surprised as i was


----------



## Stanski (Feb 11, 2022)

n brown said:


> nearly ran into a bull one foggy night outside Burgos .he looked as surprised as i was


You out running again Mr Brown, or was this just a slip of the English?


----------



## kensowerby (Feb 11, 2022)

Use the udder roads and the speed limit maybe higher.
Don't hit one of them cows as everything will go tits up


----------



## GMJ (Feb 12, 2022)

kensowerby said:


> Use the udder roads and the speed limit maybe higher.
> Don't hit one of them cows as everything will go tits up



...you are just milking this thread now!


----------



## Norfolk NewBoy (Feb 12, 2022)

Many farms in hottter countries keep their cattle in barns, to protect them from the sun. However, they may be moved to another barn OR even taken for a walk to a field for a short period.

There are several "complaints" about animal smells at the aire at Canjayar: goats are marched 400m down the A348 (Almeria to Lanjaron) and back again, jumping over the roadside barriers and through the aire, accompanied by the farmer and dogs. Just because you haven't seen a problem doesn't mean that it may not exist.

Gordon


----------



## Derekoak (Feb 12, 2022)

You are right I do not have eyes everywhere! however I still consider dairy cows highly unlikely in a dry environment with terraces of olives and almonds everywhere. Yes occasionally you get goats as I said.


----------



## Norfolk NewBoy (Feb 13, 2022)

But it's just a warning sign: I'm an OAP ("frail pedestrians likely to cross") but I don't have a bent back nor use a stick!

The sign is actually labelled "cattle" and does not differentiate between their products (nor their breeds, ages nor ability to c*@p on the road  ).

We were travelling down the N340 (dual carriageway) near Tarifa when I spotted a herd of cows being run (not walking!) along the opposite carriageway by a guy on a moped and two dogs. They must have been used to the journey because they seemed quite disciplined for the few seconds that they were visible. I didn't see anyone trying to overtake BUT plenty of cars were travelling at 70mph on my side of the road.

You never know what might be round the next corner! Stay safe - Gordon


----------



## Drover (Feb 13, 2022)

Just met a goat herder on a mountain road in the North of Portugal..
His dog was doing a cracking job keeping the goats to the side of the road....


----------



## izwozral (Feb 13, 2022)

A herd of goats dropped down onto the road when we were in Cyprus, one goat laid down and didn't move for about 15 minutes so we thought perhaps it had injured it's leg or something. We got out of the car and slowly approached the goat, got about 2 metres from it when baby goat suddenly plopped out, it didn't move for a couple of minutes so I started to rub it and squeeze it slightly, I then spotted a farmer loping down the hill, when he reached us he gave me a twig and indicated I should poke it up the goats nostrils, so I did and the wee thing started wriggling and mewling!

Made my day did that.


----------



## Norfolk NewBoy (Feb 13, 2022)

These are just a few of the cattle which wandered slowly past us on a regular basis at Hushinish (Harris, Outer Hebrides). We left early in the morning hoping to avoid any chance of horns through the side of the van, but they were there!




Gordon

(Fortunately no damage done, although one did rub its body against the rear valance.)


----------



## GMJ (Feb 14, 2022)

Drover said:


> Just met a goat herder on a mountain road ...




Was it high on a hill? Was he lonely?


----------



## izwozral (Feb 14, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Was it high on a hill? Was he lonely?


Yes and it was singing "toddle hey, toddle hey, toddle hooo".


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 14, 2022)

Nearly wiped out an entire tribe of feral goats one year on the road from Invergarry to Kyle of Lochalsh, how we didn`t hit any beggars belief        

We was doing approx 40 MPH and they just ran across the road, scared the hell out of the wife, raised my blood pressure & pulse a little bit as well


----------



## ShockedFox (Feb 14, 2022)

Derekoak said:


> We are in Almeria. Away from the motorways there are many good wide one carriageway each direction roads which " normally" in Spain have a 90km/hrs speed limit. Over and over again We are meeting a reduction to 70 along with a sign signifying a cow with a significant udder. The terrain is terraced olives and almond trees, cows would do significant damage, so we have seen very few domesticated animals of any kind, only a few dogs and when we were way high in the mountains in scrub, on a rough track,  a herd of goats!
> Everything is too dry for dairying. If there were bovines they would be beef. I have yet to see any of them since France and the Pyrenees.
> I find being lied to much more irritating than just being told that the speed limit is reduced to 70 just because....


....Have you not been told?? 99% of the cows are a breed known as "CarneNightOwles" and they only come out at night as they are nocturnal so please be vigilant between 11pm and 4:36am......safe travels....


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 14, 2022)

I squashed a fly on my windshield once, could not sleep for days, nothing to do with the fly mind you LOL.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 14, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> Nearly wiped out an entire tribe of feral goats one year on the road from Invergarry to Kyle of Lochalsh, how we didn`t hit any beggars belief
> 
> We was doing approx 40 MPH and they just ran across the road, scared the hell out of the wife, raised my blood pressure & pulse a little bit as well



Yes I've seen those a few times wandering in the road up there Graham.

Little bleaters!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 14, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Yes I've seen those a few times wandering in the road up there Graham.
> 
> Little bleaters!



That`s one phrase you can use for them Rob      

I didn`t have a chance of stopping or even slowing down a bit, they came from nowhere and just bolted across the road.

Thankfully we missed them or they missed us whichever way you want to look at it          

I pulled into a layby a little bit further up the road along with a car that was directly behind up to check for any damage      

He`d just clipped one of a few stragglers that ran behind us but thankfully had no damage either


----------



## Derekoak (Feb 14, 2022)

ShockedFox said:


> ....Have you not been told?? 99% of the cows are a breed known as "CarneNightOwles" and they only come out at night as they are nocturnal so please be vigilant between 11pm and 4:36am......safe travels....


I have been told now i!t is a shame they could not think of a sign for the  night goats that ravage farmers olive trees at night only, and allow 90 k/her during the day only


----------

